# New Here



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum, I have lurked a bit before joining and I've seen some pretty amazing prop builders and would love to learn from you all so I decided to join.  I also belong to another halloween forum as well as a Christmas forum. I know... a lil crazy when it comes to building.  My name on the other forums is Elvira, someone here already has it, so I adopted a new name  

Anyhow, I look forward to chatting and learning so its off to see what you ppl have done.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Spiderella. I guess there's no point in warning you how addictive this is. You've already been bitten.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wlelcome welcome...love the name!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome over here too! We all make the rounds...


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side. MUAAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Spiderella! Make sure you check out the Canadian haunters thread. You folks really need to get some make and take groups formed, lol, lots of fun.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3358


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I know you... and you probably know a few here from that xmas site
Welcome 
I was wondering how long it would be till you got here.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

OH! Lilly! Yes! Hi chickie! Had to do a name change tho  

Thank you Vlad...  I checked it out 

Thank you all again for the warm welcomes, I loveeeeee it here!


----------



## grump010 (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I'll bite! What Xmas group are you talking about? Welcome to another Great White North'er.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, glad you're here!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Christmas Fan Club... I know I'm a geek! LOL 

Thank you dynoflyer  nice to meet you.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig yourself a grave and enjoy


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Spid3r3lla!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Spid3r3lla*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

hell o  and thank you. Having a great time here. Some amazing talent on this forum. Glad I decided to join.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello fellow lurker and welcome to the forum. Lurking is fun, but cops draw the line at stalking. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------

